# Insoladora UV económica y pequeña



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2021)

*Ingredientes:*
Una tira de leds UV, 5m. Por ejemplo esta: MASUNN 0.5/1/2/3/4/5M 3528 UV Ultravioleta Púrpura Lámpara de Tira de LED Flexible luz 12V -5M: Amazon.es: Hogar
No llevo comisión, comprad la que queráis,
Dos cubetas de plástico pequeñas (del chino)
Dos marcos de fotos sencillos cuyo cristal apoye en las cubetas. (También del chino)
Cartón
Cinta adhesiva de papel de aluminio
Una fuente de alimentación de 12V

*Preparación:*
Hacer en carton unas cajitas que encajen dentro de las cubetas, forrarcon la cinta adhesiva de aluminio.
Recortar a tiras iguales la tira de leds, ojo por donde se corta y como, hay que pensar un rato.
Poner cablecitos a cada trozo de tira de leds.
Conectar y pegar en el fondo de las cajas de cartón.

*Uso, *
Colocar en este orden: Caja de cartón1, cristal1, fotolito1, placa fotosensible, fotolito2, cristal2, caja de cartón2, Algo de peso sobre el conjunto.
Insolar al gusto. En mis pruebas ha ido de cine en 2' incluso algo mas rápida que la insoladora de tubos normales que tenía antes.
Usar las cubetas para el ácido y revelador y para guardar todo al terminar.

Precio total 20€
Sobre todo ocupa poco guardado, *MUY* POCO.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 14, 2021)

Te quedó muy bien el PCB, ¿qué usas como película fotosensible en el cobre?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2021)

La compro ya hecha, no sé. De la que venden.
Como la placa es fotosensible por los dos lados aunque solo lleva cobre en uno, sale la serigrafía "gratis" si pones dos clichés, por eso la he hecho de doble cara.

Los químicos si que son sosa caustica para el revelador; 1 cucharada sopera por litro  mas o menos, y para atacador agua oxigenada normal y salfumant de limpieza, el normal también.
Salfumant es ácido clorhídrico que se usa para limpieza, creo que al 10%. Lo venden mucho mas concentrado para desatascar tuberías pero he visto quemaduras y da miedo, mucho miedo. El normalito vale escuece si lo tocas pero no hace agujero en la piel conforme cae.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 14, 2021)

Y la máscara ¿cómo la hacés con un plástico transparente?


----------



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2021)

Papel vegetal y una impresora de chorro de tinta normal
Antes lo hacía en una laser con papel de fotolito pero es caro y complejo porque si el toner no está al 100% no sale bien.
Esto es un poco "el justiprecio" es barato y sale razonablemente bien.


----------



## J2C (Mar 14, 2021)

Scooter cuál sería la altura de las cajas de cartón?, yo tengo muchos recortes de *MDF/FIBROFACIL*. El largo y el ancho lo defino según el tamaño de placas que usare, en tu ejemplo lo has realizado para placas de unos 22 cm de largo por 15 de ancho, pero la altura no llego a darme cuenta.

Se puede utilizar *papel de aluminio* con el cual se envuelve la comida para freezar o cocinar ???, lo pegaria con *Poxiran/Adhesivo de Contacto* a la madera bien prensado.

Por estos pagos esta interesante usar estos *led's 2835* (no entiendo por que los nombran justo al revés) a unos *Biden$ 18,00* la tira de 5 m ó *estos 5050* un poco más caros.

Pensaba comprar de esta *película fotosensible*.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> lo pegaria con *Poxiran/Adhesivo de Contacto* a la madera bien prensado.


 
Inmejorable el *doble faz para leds backlight*


----------



## malesi (Mar 14, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Papel vegetal y una impresora de chorro de tinta normal
> Antes lo hacía en una laser con papel de fotolito pero es caro y complejo porque si el toner no está al 100% no sale bien.
> Esto es un poco "el justiprecio" es barato y sale razonablemente bien.



Esta con laser. Tiene 20años


----------



## Scooter (Mar 14, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Scooter cuál sería la altura de las cajas de cartón?, yo tengo muchos recortes de *MDF/FIBROFACIL*. El largo y el ancho lo defino según el tamaño de placas que usare, en tu ejemplo lo has realizado para placas de unos 22 cm de largo por 15 de ancho, pero la altura no llego a darme cuenta.
> 
> Se puede utilizar *papel de aluminio* con el cual se envuelve la comida para freezar o cocinar ???, lo pegaria con *Poxiran/Adhesivo de Contacto* a la madera bien prensado.
> 
> ...


La altura es la misma de las cubetas; al principio pensé en poner los leds en ellas, pero luego pensé en hacer una "cubierta" de cartón y así usarlas para el ácido al mismo tiempo que de insoladora si quería.
Tiene unos 5cm y luego 14x18 o así.
Salen placas de hasta 220x160 como mucho de las medidas que venden precortadas. Si no es estándard algo mas.
Lo del papel de aluminio se podrá usar, esta es como si fuera cinta de precinto pero de aluminio y así se pega ella misma, no hay que poner cola.
La película fotosensible es cuestión de probar unas y otras, son marca REPRO circuit con las cuales me aclaro bien, es difícil sobreexponerlas y la laca fotosensible es bastante "dura", he probado otras en las que salta mientras cortas un trozo de placa etc.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 14, 2021)

Me gusta pero.....
¿Quién usa luz UV para decorar sus casas? 😳😳😳.

Me imagino que en unos años todos los decoradores con luz UV sufrirán cataratas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Me imagino que en unos años todos los decoradores con luz UV sufrirán cataratas.


Nop, no cataratas sino melanoma --> cancer de piel.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 14, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> ¿Quién usa luz UV para decorar sus casas?


Quizas para resaltar pinturas reflectante a la luz?

@Scooter , simplemente hermoso, y gracias por compartir


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2021)

La verdad es que no sé cómo de UV son los leds, algo llevan.
Apenas encienden los comprobantes de los billetes pero si que molestan a la vista.
Lucen poco pero en las fotos se ven más apagados seguramente por el filtro UV de la cámara. Pese a lucir poco la insoladora va rápida osea que algo llevan. Yo por si acaso la voy a mirar lo menos posible.
La verdad es que llama la atención que se venda alegremente algo que en teoría deja ciego.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 16, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> La verdad es que no sé cómo de UV son los leds, algo llevan.
> Apenas encienden los comprobantes de los billetes pero si que molestan a la vista.
> Lucen poco pero en las fotos se ven más apagados seguramente por el filtro UV de la cámara. Pese a lucir poco la insoladora va rápida osea que algo llevan. Yo por si acaso la voy a mirar lo menos posible.
> La verdad es que llama la atención que se venda alegremente algo que en teoría deja ciego.


Hola, he visto tu montaje, primero, felicitarte por él, segundo, coincido plenamente en lo peligroso que es que se venda en Aliexpress tiras de LED UV, tan alegremente, sin informar del daño que puede causar la radiación UV a la visión.  En aliexpress hay hasta vendedores que ponen como ejemplo de decoración el uso de luces UV. Sin duda, una temeridad.

Un aporte: ¿No sería conveniente la instalación de un difusor entre los LEDs y la placa a insolar? Me refiero, hacer que la luz UV sea uniforme. ¿El hecho de que la iluminación UV de los LED esté concentrada en varios puntos no puede afectar negativamente al hecho de que haya zonas que se insolen más que otras?.

Y una pregunta, yo recuerdo, en mis tiempos, cuando estudiaba hacer en el laboratorio el revelado de las placas veladas a plena luz del día... sin embargo, veo a gente que hasta usa luz roja de seguridad como si se tratase de revelado de papel fotográfico en blanco y negro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> " coincido plenamente en lo peligroso que es que se venda en Aliexpress tiras de LED UV, tan alegremente, sin informar del daño que puede causar la radiación UV a la visión.  En aliexpress hay hasta vendedores que ponen como ejemplo de decoración el uso de luces UV. Sin duda, una temeridad."


? Y desde cuando los Chinos tienen cualquer escrupulos en su negociós ?
!Lo mundo que se dane , lo inportante es gañar plata ( vide la Covid19 y su variantes )!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 16, 2022)

Toda la vida he hecho placas "al sol" sin problemas.


Es decir, llevando un poco de cuidado, poca luz etc pero sin extremismos.


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 16, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Hola, he visto tu montaje, primero, felicitarte por él, segundo, coincido plenamente en lo peligroso que es que se venda en Aliexpress tiras de LED UV, tan alegremente, sin informar del daño que puede causar la radiación UV a la visión.  En aliexpress hay hasta vendedores que ponen como ejemplo de decoración el uso de luces UV. Sin duda, una temeridad.



La luz ultravioleta UV peligrosa es la clase C. La mayoría de los LED que se consiguen (los baratos al menos) son clase A o ni eso, son cercanos al UV.

Ya con poner un vidrio común y corriente bloquea la mayoría de la luz UV peligrosa, de echo las lamparas o tubos UV usan un vidrio de cuarzo especial. (Ojo que el vidrio común no elimina el peligro, solo lo reduce, pero siempre hablando en lamparas UV de clases mayores a la B, de todas formas siempre es bueno usar protecciones).



Andrxx dijo:


> Un aporte: ¿No sería conveniente la instalación de un difusor entre los LEDs y la placa a insolar? Me refiero, hacer que la luz UV sea uniforme. ¿El hecho de que la iluminación UV de los LED esté concentrada en varios puntos no puede afectar negativamente al hecho de que haya zonas que se insolen más que otras?.



Estaría bueno hacer las pruebas, por que por lo anterior dicho, quizás un difusor bloquee mucho la luz UV incluso de los LED UV comunes.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 16, 2022)

A día de hoy el problema es que el cristal es demasiado fino y se dobla con lo que no presiona bien el fotolito. 
Cuando tenga un rato me haré con unos cristales mas rígidos.


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 18, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> La luz ultravioleta UV peligrosa es la clase C. La mayoría de los LED que se consiguen (los baratos al menos) son clase A o ni eso, son cercanos al UV.
> 
> Ya con poner un vidrio común y corriente bloquea la mayoría de la luz UV peligrosa, de echo las lamparas o tubos UV usan un vidrio de cuarzo especial. (Ojo que el vidrio común no elimina el peligro, solo lo reduce, pero siempre hablando en lamparas UV de clases mayores a la B, de todas formas siempre es bueno usar protecciones).
> 
> ...


Muy interesante, desconocía que hubiera tipos y categorías, en principio creo que los LEDs comunes de aliexpress deberían servir para insolar, de hecho, pienso que hasta los LEDs comunes azules deberían servir, teniendo en cuenta que la sensibilidad de las placas positivas está entre los 340 y 420 nanómetros.

Estoy experimentando con el spray POSITIV-20 para volver "positivas" las placas comunes que tengo... y su sensibilidad anda entre esos márgenes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 18, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> desconocía que hubiera tipos y categorías


----------

